# MCH frequency latch



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 16, 2010)

hey guys can ya tell me what this setting should be at on my rig
options are auto,200mhz,266mhz,333mhz,400mhz
 I think i have it at 333 now, does that sound right?. remember i have it o/c to 4.0 if that matters


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2010)

RAM divider. You set it based on your FSB in relation to what frequency you want to run your RAM at.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are "straps" and the most basic explanation is they control internal Northbridge timings and latencies. They will also affect what speeds (clock) your RAM runs at however. 333 is a commonly used one generally speaking and if it fits your needs (i.e. ram speed and cpu clock) and it's stable then cool. Feel free to experiment with others. The 266 strap will be "tighter" and may provide better performance, for example. Often not significant in day to day use though.

Edit: More good info second post here. The Tech Repository post linked is incredibly in-depth as all TR articles are. Free Cable Guy is still the man


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Mar 16, 2010)

thanx guys I was just haveing some stability probs with my ram but i will play around with more when my better ram arrives in about 5 days or so


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's another great explanation of straps et al.:

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=4


----------

